# Insulated chimney through block wall?



## Valkyrie Rider (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to be installing my chimney soon and the "wall thimble" I got wants you to cut a VERY large square hole and make a stud wall frame for the chimeny to pass though. I'm going through a concrete block wall and didn't see anything on the Simpson Dura-Vent websitre or in the catalog that addresses passing though a wall other then to use a "wall thimble" Should to just go through the wall with a little clearance and seal around it with silicone?

THANKS!


----------



## mga (Oct 13, 2008)

could you not just cut a hole large enough for the pipe then seal it with fireplace mortar?


----------



## excess650 (Oct 13, 2008)

for a concrete or block wall I would be using a 6" terracotta pipe and installing it with mortar


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Oct 13, 2008)

excess650 said:


> for a concrete or block wall I would be using a 6" terracotta pipe and installing it with mortar



How would I attach the insulated chimney (the t and cap) to the terracotta pipe outside the house?

I have a length of insulated that locks to the t and cap and then a adapter to go from insulated chimney to regular black stovepipe in the house.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 13, 2008)

Nawww if its a concrete wall just make the hole a bit bigger then the chimney pipe.

We had a Olive orchard and the building we lived in was concrete construction with a tile roof, there was no way I was going to cut through the roof and destroy the tile, so I cut through the concrete wall an inch bigger then the pipe,, and for 12 years it worked fine with no heat damage to the concrete,, 

But now being older I would use stainless steel chimney and forget about it.

By the way Olive wood rocks, burns hot, long, and straight off the tree


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Oct 13, 2008)

Makes sense to me! I'll run it past the inspector when i pull the permit. I am going to have this install inspected so that my insurance company is happy.... if something, god forbid, were to happen.

I was pleased to hear that the insurance company is fine with it as long as the inspector approves it and my rates will not be affected!


----------



## jer427 (Oct 13, 2008)

I went through the same thing with mine, except my basement wall is made of rocks(older house). We just took a piece of terracotta pipe that was a little bigger then the outside of the tee and put the it in the wall. Laid the rocks back around it and put motar on it and let it set up. Then the tee slid right in to the terracotta pipe and you just put your pieces of chimminy up from there.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 14, 2008)

Use a round flue thimble....then pack void with refractory cement.


----------

